# Vehicle permit



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

My wife wants me to bring her little car down to Mazatlan. Once I have a permit for it I can legally drive it. The problem is how to get a permit. She does not want to travel to the states, needs to look after her dog, who has a couple of health problems, and could not travel that distance.
How do I get a permit for it, and where would be the closest place to get it from Mazatlan.
AusMex


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you already have a car imported in your name? If so, you cannot import another.
I think the owner of the car must be present to temporarily import it into Mexico.
She may have to do it herself.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Assuming that you haven't brought in a car already, I expect that you need be on the proof of ownership that you use. We were quite surprised when we received title for our newest car that both names were on the title. When we went to Banercito they told us that since title had both names that could use either FMT to import car. They also said that either of us could drive without marriage certificate if had the title. Not sure we trust the latter. My net is that you would need get on title or registration if not there now.


----------

